# Spokane or Coeur d'Alene Area



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone from either of those two areas? If so, what could one expect for average snow fall during a normal winter and an above average winter. Trying to figure places to live.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Betrer to ask which city does better at snow removal?


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Haha very true.


----------



## vintage farm (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw your message and never had time to respond.
You can find average temperatures and precipitation amounts on some of the weather websites. I used these and compared this area with my previous home to get an idea of the differences.
That said, there is a wide variation in snowfall in that area. For example, several years ago we had a very heavy snowfall during a 24-hour period (record breaking). Spokane had 19 inches of snow in 24 hours, Coeur d'Alene had 25 inches and Athol (north of Coeur d'Alene about 20 miles) had 34 inches. I lived in Athol at the time. By the next day, all the main roads were cleared. If you live in the city, snow removal is more of an issue because there is limited place to put the snow.
The year before that we broke 100-year records for seasonal snowfall. We had over 175 inches of snow in Athol. Again, somewhat less in CDA and Spokane. I have lived here for 10 years and those were the only 2 years with a lot of snow. Those two years are not "normal".
If you are on a bus route, your road will be plowed pretty early in the morning. A year ago we moved to a rural area west of Spokane. Less snow than Athol, more snow than Spokane. We are WAY out on a gravel road and they still plow by about 8 a.m.
If you are still considering a move, let me know and I can provide more information.


----------

